# My Home. ie refer to 50 Irish towns and cities being viewable on aerial photographs.



## Echelle15 (28 Apr 2007)

Radio ads  for My Home. ie refer to 50 Irish towns and cities being viewable on aerial photographs. Anyone know where this is available on their site?


----------



## ajapale (28 Apr 2007)

*Re: My Home. ie refer to 50 Irish towns and cities being viewable on aerial photograp*

serarch by map> then drilldown using the magnifying glass icon.

Unfortunately the aerial photograph for my area is over nearly 10 years old!

Have you tried google maps?


----------



## eggerb (28 Apr 2007)

*Re: My Home. ie refer to 50 Irish towns and cities being viewable on aerial photograp*

Or install Google Earth - pretty cool.


----------



## Echelle15 (28 Apr 2007)

Many thanks for info.The aerial photos on My Home.ie are a bid "fiddley".Some County Councils have much better aerial pictures in the Planning section of their websites


----------

